# Timberline or Granberg 12 volt?



## ebook (Nov 10, 2015)

Just what the title says ... I'm looking at a chain sharpener that is not a bench grinder style and I have seen a lot about these two brands. Specifically I'm looking at the Timberline vs. Granberg Precision Grinder (G1012XT). I'm just looking for feedback as I am only used to the bench grinder that I used at the Stihl shop where I worked, but no longer work at (so no more free chain sharpening).

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 10, 2015)

Totally different animals, although, the end goals are the same. 

Couple of objective differences: 

- Granberg 12v requires power; Timberline does not. 

- Granberg let's you grind at any angles you choose: Timberline only works at pre-selected, fixed angles. 

Philbert


----------



## ebook (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks for the input! Powered or not doesn't seem like a big deal to me ... at least from the videos I've watched it doesn't seem like it's too big of deal to turn the handle on the Timberline.

I guess a follow up would be if people like the angle on the Timberline?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 10, 2015)

ebook said:


> Powered or not doesn't seem like a big deal to me ...



Determines where you use it. The Timberline (or a non-powered, file-type Granberg) can be used while you watch TV, on a picnic table in your yard, on a stump in the field, etc. 

A 12V grinder needs to be used near your truck, a spare auto battery, with some type of inverter, etc. 



ebook said:


> I guess a follow up would be if people like the angle on the Timberline?



Lots of people are happy with the 'standard' angles most chains come with. Many guys on this site like to optimize their chains for certain types of cutting. That's up to you. 

Philbert


----------



## Nosmo (Feb 12, 2016)

I have several types of sharpeners including both the Timberline and the Granberg G1012XT and I prefer the Granberg.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 13, 2016)

I have the Timberline and the Granberg 12v power sharpener. They rest in peace most of the time. That's because I have two disk grinders that both work well and today you can buy one of them for under $120.

Sharpen a dozen chains and you are in the black.


----------



## boilerwood (Feb 13, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> I have the Timberline and the Granberg 12v power sharpener. They rest in peace most of the time. That's because I have two disk grinders that both work well and today you can buy one of them for under $120.
> 
> Sharpen a dozen chains and you are in the black.


----------



## boilerwood (Feb 13, 2016)

I just got a timberline and so far I really like it. Easy to use and totally portable, it really gets 'em sharp.


----------



## sundance (Feb 13, 2016)

Wood Doctor said:


> I have the Timberline and the Granberg 12v power sharpener. They rest in peace most of the time. That's because I have two disk grinders that both work well and today you can buy one of them for under $120.
> 
> Sharpen a dozen chains and you are in the black.




Care to share the one that's under $120? Looking to sell the Timberline or Granberg?


----------



## Philbert (Feb 13, 2016)

I have known guys who use a bench grinder at home/in the shop, and one of the 12V rotary grinders 'in the field'.

Sometimes it is good to have options. 

Philbert


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 13, 2016)

Roughneck is cheap, works fine. I have the Timberline and plan on trying the Granberg. Have the Dremel tool attachment, but that's just hand filing without the tennis elbow.
The Timberline is indeed fast and easy out in the field. It's a work of art, and comes with nice carrying case. Just got another of the Roughneck bench grinders so I can have one at the shop and one at home.


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a 12v hand held saw chain grinder but not the ones above. it is so old I do not remember the name. a bit bigger than a dermal tool and I really like it. Hook it to the ATV, tractor or truck battery and use it for a quickie sharping.

Recently got a HF bench grinder and really like it less than $50.00 too.

 Al


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 14, 2016)

sundance said:


> Care to share the one that's under $120? Looking to sell the Timberline or Granberg?


Check out Northern Tool and Equipment. Now selling for $100. It's a clone, but it works after a little fine tuning that you can easily do in your shop. The assembly required, as Jeff posted above, is minimal. Several posts in rather recent threads address it.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2016)

If you go with a cheap grinder invest some of your savings into better wheels. 

Philbert


----------



## WoodTick007 (Feb 14, 2016)

Philbert said:


> If you go with a cheap grinder invest some of your savings into better wheels.
> 
> Philbert


Where is the most cost effective place to purchase diamond coated grinding wheels online? Do they make on for lowering the raker or just sharpening the teeth?


----------



## Philbert (Feb 14, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> Where is the most cost effective place to purchase diamond coated grinding wheels online?


You don't want diamond coated wheels, except for sharpening carbide. 

I use conventional vitrified or resinoid wheels. E.g. Molemab wheels from Bailey's. $8 -$12 per wheel on sale, vs over $1oo+ for a modest quality CBN wheel. Each. 

Philbert


----------



## fj40 (Feb 16, 2016)

ebook said:


> Just what the title says ... I'm looking at a chain sharpener that is not a bench grinder style and I have seen a lot about these two brands. Specifically I'm looking at the Timberline vs. Granberg Precision Grinder (G1012XT). I'm just looking for feedback as I am only used to the bench grinder that I used at the Stihl shop where I worked, but no longer work at (so no more free chain sharpening).
> 
> Thanks for any input!



Don't have the 12 volt Grandberg, just the old file-n joint, and prefer the timberline....


----------



## WoodTick007 (Feb 16, 2016)

Philbert said:


> You don't want diamond coated wheels, except for sharpening carbide.
> 
> I use conventional vitrified or resinoid wheels. E.g. Molemab wheels from Bailey's. $8 -$12 per wheel on sale, vs over $1oo+ for a modest quality CBN wheel. Each.
> 
> Philbert


----------

